

Show HN: Wiki of the Day – word of the day for Wikipedia articles - tasn
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tengu.randomWiki

======
rspeer
I know that fighting against language change is usually a losing battle, and I
know that a generation has grown up believing that "wiki" means "Wikipedia
article".

And I'm going to complain about it anyway, because it's overloading a useful
term that doesn't have a good replacement, as far as I know. It would be nice
if we could hold on to the definition of "wiki" as "editable website" for a
little longer.

I'd expect a "wiki of the day" to perhaps be Wiktionary one day, c2 another
day, Wookiepedia on a third day... Can I suggest "Wikipedia of the Day", or if
you need to be searchable as "wiki", at least "Wiki Article of the Day"?

~~~
tasn
Thanks for your suggestions.

In my point of view "Wiki Article of the Day" is not nearly as nice, I'm
borderline about "Wikipedia of the Day" (note that in the feature graphic it's
Wikipedia and not wiki), and in general I don't think anyone thinks it's
anything but Wikipedia.

We are thinking about adding some domain-specific wiki (e.g. a Star Wars wiki)
support soon, so the name might be more applicable then. :)

Btw, I think that in most cases it's obvious when people mean a general wiki
and when people mean wikipedia depending on the context, so this language
change is not too dramatic.

------
stdbrouw
The push aspect of it is interesting, as a way to create a routine, but other
than that, won't this suffer from the same problems that Wikipedia's "today's
featured article" and "random article" features have? You want some
serendipity, sure, but true randomness where one day you're reading about a
60s jazz album and the next about a Swedish politician and the next about some
minutiae of graph theory is not necessarily what a curious person is looking
for.

~~~
cmiller1
You could always pull stuff daily off of something like reddit's /r/wikipedia
for a more curated selection of articles.

~~~
tasn
That's a really good idea, thanks!

